# 2 new projects - Lowrider and Animal Q-ball



## GarryG (9 Aug 2015)

Just picked these two up today, something a bit different!

Going to remove stickers on the lowrider and the cruiser will probably get a tan seat with chrome springs set as high as it will go and possibly upturned town bike bars with tan grips. 

Googled Animal Q-ball and next to nothing comes up, so guessing it's quite rare.


----------



## GarryG (27 Aug 2015)

Been working on the lowrider, removed decals, chrome, frame and wheels cleaned up and here it is...


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Aug 2015)

I like them as artwork but have always found them terrible to ride.


----------



## Joffey (22 Sep 2015)

I love that lowrider


----------

